# The baja



## saraho (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

I'm currently off sick from work. I've been going to my doctor every week to get the sick note or "baja". As I have hospital tests over the next few weeks my doctor has told me to go back in 3 weeks for the next "baja". My doctor has given me an appointment to return. My work is insisting that I return every week for a new baja. Does anyone understand this? surely my doctor would know what I'm supposed to do. 

Sarah


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saraho said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm currently off sick from work. I've been going to my doctor every week to get the sick note or "baja". As I have hospital tests over the next few weeks my doctor has told me to go back in 3 weeks for the next "baja". My doctor has given me an appointment to return. My work is insisting that I return every week for a new baja. Does anyone understand this? surely my doctor would know what I'm supposed to do.
> 
> Sarah


:welcome:

I wish I knew the answer to your question - but I don't

hopefully someone else will

did the doctor give you a 3 week 'baja'? surely that should be enough for your job?


----------



## saraho (Sep 27, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I wish I knew the answer to your question - but I don't
> 
> ...


No, the baja just has a date and a number, so it should be enough that my next baja will have the next date and number. The baja doesn't say when it is until. Just when it is from, and when you come off the baja you get the alta.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saraho said:


> No, the baja just has a date and a number, so it should be enough that my next baja will have the next date and number. The baja doesn't say when it is until. Just when it is from, and when you come off the baja you get the alta.


I suspect then that you'll have to play the game with the company - just explain to your doctor that they are insisting on a new one every week 

I have no experience of this I'm afraid


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I suppose they just want to make sure that you are telling the truth, in my experience, you need weekly ´bajas´until you get the ´alta´which is a pain in the neck, but for long periods I would have thought the Dr would give you something saying ´she is going to be off for at least the next 3 weeks´ just to avoid having to go weekly and waste time, both for you and GP. 

But hey! I think it is your company that got the problem.


----------



## saraho (Sep 27, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I suspect then that you'll have to play the game with the company - just explain to your doctor that they are insisting on a new one every week
> 
> I have no experience of this I'm afraid


Problem solved I think. Ypu do have to get it every week, but you don't have to see the doctor every week. I just go to my medical centre and pick it up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saraho said:


> Problem solved I think. Ypu do have to get it every week, but you don't have to see the doctor every week. I just go to my medical centre and pick it up.


result!

thanks for letting us know 

what do you do btw - so few seem to be able to get contracted work atm....


----------



## saraho (Sep 27, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> result!
> 
> thanks for letting us know
> 
> what do you do btw - so few seem to be able to get contracted work atm....


I'm a primary school teacher at a British school. Been there for 6 years.


----------

